

ITC rejects Google effort to block expert testimony in MS-Motorola patent battle - recoiledsnake
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219269/Judge_bounces_Google_s_complaint_over_Android_code_viewing

======
recoiledsnake
>"The confidential source code improperly provided to Dr. Stevenson is highly
proprietary source code that Google does not even share with its partners,
such as Motorola," Google said.

Highly proprietary source in something that's supposed to an OSS project?
Whatever happened to Andy Rubin's definition of Open?

~~~
nextparadigms
I don't know exactly about what kind of code they are talking about, but
Google's own apps aren't open source, for example.

